# Need Some Journeyman Wisdom



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

You need 3,000 more hours, and then you'll be signing the LONG list in which you will be out of work even more. I'd say take the other job, but don't quit the union. Take a leave of absence for a year while doing the other job, leave the door open to come back. If you end up loosing that job you can always come back and finish your hours.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Electronics tech...... what, were you in the navy or something?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wife and two kids and you have to ask?

Brotherhood seems as sweet and pretty but it does not pay the bills.


----------



## Goober (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I appreciate the advice.. I never thought about taking a year off. But I turned down the job and I'm gonna keep on going. Hell yeah. This job is just way to awesome. Times will get better. They always do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Mar 23, 2011)

Family FIRST ALWAYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Goober said:


> Well I appreciate the advice.. I never thought about taking a year off. But I turned down the job and I'm gonna keep on going. Hell yeah. This job is just way to awesome. Times will get better. They always do.


 I hear that 725 has been putting out travelers.Do not know exactly where in the state you reside but on a norm locals do allow their cubs to travel if they can not offer them a job.Good luck and will to you and your family.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

50k, is all you had to say.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Take the job already. Don't quit the union though. You already have an investment there, and possibly in the future you can go back and complete what you started. You are not competing in any way. Good luck with the job.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

If you don't pay your dues you have to start over, even though they haven't worked you for a year and a half?!? :blink:


----------

